# C. tenebrosa



## Ozpaph (Dec 4, 2020)

Fumacina X Rainforest. 3 flowers. NS=175mm. Big plant. Has been open a few days and remains quite 'flat'.


----------



## emydura (Dec 4, 2020)

WOW. What a colour combination. It certainly is striking to the eye.


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 4, 2020)

Love that black throat, such contrast!!


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 4, 2020)

That's just fantastic OP! The tan-brown-golden colour of the tepals and the colours and patterns of the lip, and just overall everything ------ is incredibly nice. Great orchid producing beautiful flowers. Excellent captures O.P. ! Beautiful.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 4, 2020)

The colors are delightful. It is hard to believe this combination exist in nature over it being man made.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 5, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> Fumacina X Rainforest. 3 flowers. NS=175mm. Big plant. Has been open a few days and remains quite 'flat'.


Very nice! Did you grow from seedling?


----------



## monocotman (Dec 5, 2020)

Beautiful flowers!
David


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 5, 2020)

DLE ----- there is a nursery in Australia that was selling members of Fumacina X Rainforest on ebay Australia - namely Rosella Orchid Nursery - *pic link*.

At this very time ---- this very moment --- somebody is selling a 'Rainforest' on ebay Australia. Quite a big division too. *Pic 1 link*, *Pic 2 link*. I'm not bidding on it though hehehe. It just came to my attention only.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 5, 2020)

Mine was an adult plant from Rosella.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 5, 2020)

I thought you were selling, SouthPark??


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 5, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> I thought you were selling, SouthPark??



That ebay seller is not me OP! 

I've never sold an orchid before on ebay or anywhere! I think that I will never become a seller of orchids. I just buy for home growing.

Yesterday, while on ebay, I was just searching 'cattleya' ----- and was surprised that a tenebrosa 'Rainforest' is up for auction - fairly big division too.



SouthPark said:


> I'm not bidding on it though hehehe. It just came to my attention only.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 5, 2020)

Glorious colours, Stephen!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 5, 2020)

ph, please.


----------

